# Sticky  RC Board Revisions 2021



## Milton Fox Racing

The RC board is next up for a visual make over. With the support of VS Admin, we were tasked with bringing the boards into the 21st Century to go along with 25 year leap in software technological upgrades they provided for us with their most recent site migration. And the verbal promise of a forever home to us. Their main focus at Vertical Scope is on automotive related subjects and they do recognize the related nature of RC cars and in particular racing them to that shared vision.

First off, rest assured nothing relavent to the site will ever be permanently deleted from the site.

Visually the board sections will be reordered to be mostly alphabetical in order with the general discussions at the top and member actions, buy sell etc listings being at the bottom of each section. This will make each of HobbyTalks main boards consistent with each other in appearance. Something that was never standardized within board forums and related sections since the beginning!

There are a lot of board sections in RC that have been closed since the 1990s and 2000s. With many of them that were later duplicated again - during the various ownership changes that have occurred in the same time frame. You may see them - temporarily - return as we search for any lost (or away hidden) threads within them.

We are also looking for our longer term members input on their experiences here at HobbyTalk and what new members and those established members would like to see moving forward in regards to RC in the future. Mostly around new technology and changing lingo.

As we move forward in the sites overall development - your input and comments will be compiled to make fluid adjustments and additions based on the current state of RC vehicle hobby. It has been our practice to put those major changes up for member approval within a posted poll thread. Look for those as name changes or additions to section subjects are brought up by you and our other members.

The main focus though; will be to archive the rich history of discussions on, ideals about, member added photos and the recorded history of our shared hobby related experiences found here at HobbyTalk inside the RC World.

Thank you for being a part of the journey so far and we look forward to your continued posting and shared input support with us!

MFR - always a member first.


----------

